# Biscuit........



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I really enjoy your Happy Endings. Thank you so much for posting them!

I wish Biscuit and her new family many, many happy years together...and her puppies and their new families too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go YGRR! Biscuit was so lucky to have found you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy for Nellie and a big thank you to all that helped.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Sniff-sniff! Wonderful, happy ending!!!! Thankful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WooHoo for Nellie in her new home. Love reading your happy ending stories. She sounds like she is a wonderful dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Biscuit/Nellie had a long road to take before she found her perfect home where she is loved and adored. 

I too love your wonderful heartwarming Happy Ending stories. 

Thank you and everyone at YGRR for making this possible.


----------

